# Sigma 50-150mm F2.8 EX DC APO OS HSM - what happened to this lens



## stabmasterasron (Feb 8, 2012)

This lens was announced a year ago, but never materialized. The older version is no longer available either. I rented the earlier version (not the oldest one) late last year. It was a great lens. It didn't have stabilization, but the nice, wide aperture allowed me to shoot most things shake free. This was a very nice lens, and from what I could tell had very good IQ. I was eagerly waiting for the updated version, but I think maybe Sigma has killed the project. Maybe too much overlap with the 70-200 f/2.8? This lens was nice and light, small, and built really well. It was really just a nice lens. Too bad. Maybe I can buy this lens from my local rental place.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 8, 2012)

Sometimes those announced Sigma lenses never actually appear, sometimes they do ... eventually. Its kind of sad.

Canon's early announcement of their super telephoto lenses falls in the same category, but at least, we know that they were buing built in a startup lens plant which had toothing troubles, and then the earthquake. They are slowly trickling into production.

I much prefer that a manufacturer only announnce equipment that is coming in 30 days or less.


----------



## AJ (Feb 8, 2012)

Yes it seems to have drifted off of the radar screen. Unfortunate. It likely would have been a killer portrait lens.
http://photorumors.com/2011/12/12/the-new-sigma-apo-50-150mm-f2-8-ex-dc-os-hsm-lens-is-mia/


----------



## Nick Gombinsky (Feb 8, 2012)

on the other hand...

http://photorumors.com/2012/02/07/sigma-apo-50-150mm-f2-8-ex-dc-os-hsm-lens-to-start-shipping-in-spring/


----------

